

Dual Screen Laptop - elsewhen
http://www.gscreencorp.com/

======
cturner
I think this will look wrong-like-flairs at some future time when we're all
looking back and thinking about designs that seemed so cool at the time.

The mega laptop is a dead evolutionary path, because it does its two
priorities badly. It's not a good portable, and it's not a good desktop
because you have fixed eye position and no configuration opportunity.

I expect the design that dominates the future will involve computers with the
form factor of a phone. Users will run a lead between this and a unit that
multiplexes one to many monitors when they want monitors, and be able to plug
in an external keyboard. I wonder how long it is until mac laptops get offered
where they're just a dumb housing for an iphone unit?

~~~
lucumo
_> The mega laptop is a dead evolutionary path, because it does its two
priorities badly. It's not a good portable, and it's not a good desktop
because you have fixed eye position and no configuration opportunity._

While this is true, there are more uses for a laptop than mere usage on the
road.

I use my laptop as a portable office. I go someplace, unpack and start
working. I always have a desk and a power plug. I always plug in an external
mouse (I hate touchpads). I have no problem carrying around my current 17"
laptop.

Netbooks or other small laptops would be terrible for me. I have a lot of
problems with the screen size in pixels as it is. I really don't want less
screen estate, or a smaller keyboard, for that matter. (Rather, I'd like a
numeric keypad added.)

But maybe I am a niche: people strong enough to carry around a large laptop
and wanting a portable office more than a train-/plane-computer.

------
rubinelli
If I wanted (and had the money for) a huge laptop, I'd go for something like
Hanselman's huge Lenovo [
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/MyLenovoChoiceThinkPadW700VsTh...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/MyLenovoChoiceThinkPadW700VsThinkPadW500Review.aspx)
] I just think having a second, smaller monitor works better than two
symmetrical monitors.

------
whatusername
Don't forget the Lenovo W700 or whatever it is.. The 17" + 10" monster..

~~~
rbanffy
A couple weeks back we had one of those in the office. It's so humongous it
could easily accommodate a second camera and let people chat in 3D.

------
bradgessler
I'd love to bust this thing out on an airplane.

~~~
rbanffy
"I am sorry, sir, but the figures in your spreadsheet for next quarter sales
are ludicrous. I also would suggest you change the font for your presentation
- Verdana is really out of fashion, and, BTW, that girl that's e-mailing you
about that party last month, you should really give her a call. Oh. Almost
forgot! You really should not use unchecked pointers that way in your code."

Unless, of course, it's your plane.

------
anigbrowl
Photos of hideous monstrosity @ [http://gizmodo.com/5346996/gscreens-
dual+screen-spacebook-co...](http://gizmodo.com/5346996/gscreens-dual+screen-
spacebook-coming-soonish)

Hmm, based in Alaska, lots of military references (per
[http://gizmodo.com/5346996/gscreens-dual+screen-spacebook-
co...](http://gizmodo.com/5346996/gscreens-dual+screen-spacebook-coming-
soonish)) I call boondoggle.

Edit: in fairness, it's a triumph of industrial design compared to the thing
Lenovo put out earlier this year.

~~~
gaius
The military would love something like this for UAV operators.

------
jmah
"June 2009: In approximately 3-4 weeks we will publish demo-video of our
gScreen laptop BETA models on Youtube.com."

Are they defunct?

------
zepolen
I tried to simulate this by putting a couple laptops next to each other but
the flatness of the screens really makes it uncomfortable to work with since
as it's a laptop you have to be close to the monitors (to reach the keyboard).

If they managed to make them angle towards your face it would be better.

------
ygd_coder
How do you close this thing?

~~~
anigbrowl
the two screens slide out sideways and lock into place, kinda like window
panels.

------
edw519
Why?

------
onreact-com
Is it only me or does this thing look ridiculous? Is it a parody?

